# Emisores y Amplificadores de FM (88-108Mhz)



## aure (May 21, 2015)

Hola Amigos.
Os dejo otro trabajo mas, 

Es un TX 200 (que bueno es este circuito tx200) al que le e añadido dos pasos amplificadores mas, uno paso con un 2sc 2851 y un paso final con el estupendo transistor 2sc1971 de hasta 6 o 7 watios, aunque aqui solo logro 4 watios, en esta misma placa puse un rd 15 y me aparecieron autoscilaciones, por lo tanto como dije en el proyecto del ampli tx mp3, no paseis de 4 watios y amplificar despues y con las etapas anteriores blindadas.
La antena utilizada a sido una dipolo bazoka de 50 ohms y cable rg 58 cortado a medida para minima ROE

*AMPLIFICADOR FM BW 15 WATT RD15HFV1 COMPROBADO

*    Hola amigos.
os dejo este amplificador que e realizado de 15 watios MOS FET con el  RD15 HFV1 (estos rd15 son de china pero van bien)...en la web hay dos o  tres modelos de este amplificador y despues de experimentar e visto que  este que os pongo es el verdadero y funciona muy bien, los otros  contienen herratas adrede para no copiar y ademas es banda ancha, es  fenomenal, como sabeis acepta dos entradas 1,5 watt y 200 mW, yo lo  excito con 1, 3 wat de mi VCO 1,3 watt y va muy bien
cuando lo vayais a probar, bajar el bias a cero y lo excitais con el  paso oscilador anterior y vais subiendo el bias hasta que tengais la  maxima salida de pot. en antena pero sin pasar de 1,7 amp mas o menos en  la alimentacion, esta sera de 12 a 13,8volts.
la antena mia a sido bazoka de 50 ohms y cable rg58 cortado a medida para minima roe.

*Emisor fm vco 1,3 watios comprobado

*    Hola Amigos.
os dejo otro emisor FM 88 108, esta vez es un circuto indonesio con  control de frecuencia por tensin VCO con dos varicap bb105g, su sonido  es muy bueno.
le e correguido una pequeña cosa en la alimentacion al oscilador pues no  llegaba suficiente tension al 7809 ...na a sido cosa de poco.
el circuito en su parte osciladora lo e blindado aunque sin blindar y  funcionando el solo sin otro amplificador despues el circuito es  estable,,, evidentemente el blindaje le va mejor para no autoscilar.

os dejo todo explicado como siempre dentro de las fotos y notas.

su alcance es de mas 3 km desde alto

la antena utilizada a sido bazoka 50 ohms y cable rg 58 cortado a medida para minima roe 


*Amplificador fm 30 watt 2sc1946a comprobado

*    Hola Amigos 
Os dejo este estupendo amplificador 88 108 de David k Celestin (gracias  David por este circuito tan bien resuelto con pelos y señales en sus  bobinas y demas cosas).
tengo que decir que hice otro amplificador con este transistor, hice el  de las bobinas impresas y los condensadores variables de plastico y  desgraciadamente no resistio ni la puesta a punto, no es porque sea malo  pero sus condensadores no eran adecuados a esa potencia, asi que ya  sabeis trimer ceramicos grandes.

 La misma placa la modifique con estaño y puentes robustos,  puse lo que  David K celestin decia, puse trimer ceramicos rusos buenos y  FANTASTICO todo perfecto con su filtro de salida y todo, excitado con 4  watios saco casi 30 watt en FM 
La antena a sido bazoka 50 ohms y cable rg 58 cortado a medida para minima roe.



AMPLIFICADOR 6 WATIOS FM 88 108 con transistor 2SC1971

os dejo este estupendo amplificador de 6 wtios con el transistor 2sc1971 ( yo los compro a china y van muy bien), los hay usados 4 o 5 trasistores antiguos. por 9 euros esos deben de ser tan buenos como los mios por lo menos.
este ampli lo e provado y excitandolo con el VCO DE 1,3 watios le e sacado unos 7 watios a 13,8 voltios.
las bobinas y demas cosas estan explicadas en las fotos y nota del plano, este diseño no es mio pero si esta filtrado y refinado de varios que hay por la red y este asi como esta va muy bien.
la antena es la misma de siempre bazoka 50 ohms y cable rg58 a medida para minima ROE

Saludos cordiales amigos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 5, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Amigos.
> Os dejo otro trabajo mas,
> 
> Es un TX 200 (que bueno es este circuito tx200) al que le e añadido dos pasos amplificadores mas, uno paso con un 2sc 2851 y un paso final con el estupendo transistor 2sc1971 de hasta 6 o 7 watios, aunque aqui solo logro 4 watios, en esta misma placa puse un rd 15 y me aparecieron autoscilaciones, por lo tanto como dije en el proyecto del ampli tx mp3, no paseis de 4 watios y amplificar despues y con las etapas anteriores blindadas.
> ...


    !!!!!!! Felicitaciones Don Aure como sienpre todo muy rico , interesante y didatico tu ejelente trabajo !!!!!!!!!    
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil! 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 5, 2016)

Me recalco en mi pregunta... ¿donde conseguís esos transistores?

Para el amplificador de 30 W ¿se pueden utilizar trimmers "de los convencionales"?

EDITO: Si, ya he visto la información que aure ha proporcionado ¿dónde los has conseguido?


----------



## aure (Ene 5, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Me recalco en mi pregunta... ¿donde conseguís esos transistores?
> 
> Para el amplificador de 30 W ¿se pueden utilizar trimmers "de los convencionales"?
> 
> EDITO: Si, ya he visto la información que aure ha proporcionado ¿dónde los has conseguido?



Hola Andrxx.

No se donde has preguntado sobre esto, lo digo por lo que dices de  "me recalco en mi pregunta"

los trimer normales, digamos miniatura,,,,y los  de plastico un poquito mayores no valen para la etapa de salida pero si para la entrada(los de plastico medianos me refiero, los miniatura no, son malisimos no valen para casi nada).
se calientan y se comunican y te estropean el transistor 2sc1946A original Mitsubisi y vale 22 euros creo recordar en ELECTRONICA MERCHAN en Madrid.

pon trimer ceramicos parecidos a los mios en la parte de salida (rusos de ebay)o de esos que son dos laminas metalicas que se van aproximando con dielectrico de mica, pero el cuerpo es ceramico tambien, para aguantar la temperatura que a veces cogen.

Saludos 
Aure


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 5, 2016)

AURE muchas gracias queria saber eso, donde habias comprado los trimer.


----------



## aure (Ene 5, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> AURE muchas gracias queria saber eso, donde habias comprado los trimer.



Te pongo los  link donde yo e comprado condensadores trimer rusos y transistores rd15hvf1 chinos pero que funcinan muy bien,
y asi no te tienes que marear.

Saludos 

Aure

http://www.ebay.es/itm/310646233049?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.es/itm/251401259065?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT



http://www.ebay.es/itm/190875810710?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




http://www.ebay.es/itm/8x-Russian-1...8-24pF-300V-/201388429579?hash=item2ee3af910b




http://www.ebay.es/itm/2x-Russian-V...-5-75pF-NEW-/191711065721?hash=item2ca2deb679



http://www.ebay.es/itm/5PCS-RD15HVF...116941?hash=item51d6ae964d:g:sIUAAOSw1x1UM7WE

son links comerciales, pero tengo que ponerlos para ayudar, no veo otra forma, suprimirlos si no son correctos, pues no estoy seguro de si se pueden poner.

Saludos


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 6, 2016)

Muchas gracias AURE, ya me la han dado con queso son transistores "falsos", sobre todo los MOS-FET, por eso hay que estar al loro, que te la cuelan, hasta las "prestigiosas" tiendas de electrónica de España.


----------



## aure (Ene 6, 2016)

Andrxx dijo:


> Muchas gracias AURE, ya me la han dado con queso son transistores "falsos", sobre todo los MOS-FET, por eso hay que estar al loro, que te la cuelan, hasta las "prestigiosas" tiendas de electrónica de España.



los links que te e puesto es donde e comprado yo y van bien los mosfet y los bipolares, sean originales o TRUCHOS jejejejej,

parece como si has entendido que te e puesto los malos jejejej, al decir tu, son transistores falsos.

como los diferencias tu los rd15 por ejemplo, yo no lo se pues se ven asi de mal o de bien sus letras en todos lados.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 6, 2016)

AURE, no hombre, me refiero que en ebay hay que filtrar muy bien, si tu me dices que te han funcionado, con eso me conformo.

Ya me ha pasado con MOS-FET pero por ejemplo, de la serie IRF. TRUCHOS JAJAJAJAJA (esa palabra se va a poner de moda).


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 6, 2016)

Aun prefero conpra transistores ya usados (reciclados de segunda mano) ante que nuevos , eso porque antiguamente no habia tanta falsificación China  como en los dias de hoy 
Actualmente lo comercio especializado estas relleño de transistores y circuitos integrados truchos (falsos), sea para uso en  RF , TV , Audio  , verdaderas porquerias que cuando ya NO funcionam de imediato  , funcionam precariamente (sin ganancia o rendimento esperado  por ejenplo) y despues dañam muy precocemente sin motivo algun  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 7, 2016)

Siiiiii, a mi me paso con un tienda china de ebay, con los codificadores stereo NJM2035 funcionaban fatal y los tuve que tirar.

la verdad esque son una lacra con sus copias de bajisima calidad en todas las cosas, cuando vas a montar algo comprado de ellos, te tienes que hacer la señal de la cruz tres veces


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 7, 2016)

Yo tuve que echar a la basura un transmisor de OM que hice, concretamente un lineal, basado en el IRF610, que solo lanzaba al aire "basura". Media la salidad con osciloscopio y sólo veia basura, calentaban los mos-fet para nada, mejore el circuito, los probé en otro diferente y la conclusión era que eran FALSOS!!!! Al subir el BIAS llegaba un momento en el que o no habia ganancia o se disparaba el consumo para nada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Siiiiii, a mi me paso con un tienda china de ebay, con los codificadores stereo NJM2035 funcionaban fatal y los tuve que tirar.
> 
> la verdad esque son una lacra con sus copias de bajisima calidad en todas las cosas, cuando vas a montar algo comprado de ellos, te tienes que hacer la señal de la cruz tres veces


Bueno en ese caso puedes enpleyar 1/2 BA1404 donde lo encoder estereo es identico a lo NJM2035    
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 7, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Bueno en ese caso puedes enpleyar 1/2 BA1404 donde lo encoder estereo es identico a lo NJM2035
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Exacto, aqui en España, conseguir el BA1404 y el cristal no es complicado, conozco varias tiendas de electrónica que lo sirven, yo fabriqué un codificador estéreo para una emisora comercial con el BA1404 y el resultado es impecable.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 7, 2016)

Lo CI BA1404 ya estas activo en lo mercado a 20 años o quizaz mas aun  ,aclaro eso porque en meados de los años 90' ya lo conocia por revistas (magazines) de electronica del EEUU y Japón.
Hay mucha literatura sobre el , pero  hay mucha falacia tanbien donde lo denominam como "Black Chip".
Seguramente son personas que nin si deran ao trabajo en estudiar con cariño o peor aun sin cualquer conocimento solido en lo tema ,  su hoja de datos tecnicos donde lo fabricante nos brinda con muchas informaciones valiosas de como mejorar mas aun su performace.
Un gran segredo es enpleyar un filtro passa bajo con frequenzia de corte en 15KHz antes de las dos entradas de audio y si possible agregado un filtro tipo "notch" (rechaza canal) con frequenzia centrada en 19KHz (tono piloto).
Otro punto inportante  a sener observado es que lo tono piloto de 19KHz es generado en onda quadrada (38KHz del multiplex dibidio por 2) y ese debe sener filtrado hasta tornarse senoidal (tono puro libre de harmonicos) , donde ese harmonicos molestos mesclan con frequenzias que hay en lo sinal MPX generando otras frequenzias pero ahora en lo espectro audible y esas molestan lo programa de audio original .
Poren no basta solamente filtrar lo tono piloto de 19KHz hay que tener mucho cuidado con su fase en relación a los 38KHz del multiplex senon la separación entre los canales es severamente conprometida (diafonia mediocre).
Una dica final es enpleyar un conpresor o limitador de audio en las entradas de audio para no incorrer en lo riesgo de sobremodulaciones y distorciones molestas que seguramente ocorren en eses casos .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 8, 2016)

Hola Daniel gracias

que bien, probare el ba1404, no lo use porque tenia mala fama de separar poco, y ahora con lo que explicas creo que debe funcionar decentemente añadiendole los extras que dices

saludos 

Aure


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Daniel gracias
> 
> que bien, probare el ba1404, no lo use porque tenia mala fama de separar poco, y ahora con lo que explicas creo que debe funcionar decentemente añadiendole los extras que dices
> 
> ...


Hola estimado Don aure , si armar fielmente como estas diseñado en la hoja de datos tecnicos , seguramente ese funciona de 10 !.
Tenemos que recordar que ese circuito tiene su limitaciones : lo oscilador de RF es libre , portanto su estabilidad de frequenzia es igual a todos transmisores sensillos en FM ya arquiconocidos  , la potenzia de salida de RF es mediocre , mucho menor aun que pequeños proyectos que utilizan solamente un unico transistor oscilador , la tensión de alimentación del nunca debe superar los 3,0 Voltios sobe lo riesgo de dañarlo (quemar  o estropiar irremediablemente)y finalmente lo nivel de audio que es entregue a el no debe sener mucho elevado sob lo riesgo de saturación de los estagios de entrada que son demasiados sensible causando severas distorciones , sobremodulaciones y pierda de separación entre canales (diafonia)
Todas esas disvantagens aca aclaradas pueden sener quitadas con lo auxilio circuitos electronicos  adicionales mas eleborados que seguramente resolven todo eso , ejenplo : PLLs , estagios amplificadores de RF, reguladores de tensión , conpresores o limitadores de audio .   
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 9, 2016)

Hola Daniel.

yo lo decia por utizarlo pero solo su parte codificadora de audio y la parte rf no.

pues como indicasteis e visto que se puede utilizar la mitad de CI.

Saludos

Aure


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 9, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Daniel.
> 
> yo lo decia por utizarlo pero solo su parte codificadora de audio y la parte rf no.
> 
> ...


Bueno entonses te recomendo leer con atencción la hoja de datos tecnicos dese CI , eso porque lo fabricante dice como hacer lo que quieres correctamente (hay que hacer ciertas conecciones en los pinos de la parte que no quieres usar para que todo lo CI funcione bien sin volverse loco)   
Aun sigue las muy inportantes recomendaciones para lograr un resultado realmente prolijo : Filtros activos  passa bajos con corte en 15KHz , si possible agregar un filtro tanbien activo tipo rejecta faixa (Double "T") centrado en 19KHz , conpresores o limitadores en las dos entradas de audio y una alimentación bien estabilizada en 3,00 Voltios maximos te queda muy bien  
Dejo aca una dirección de un  ejenplo que veo con muy buenos ojos : http://www.pira.cz/stkeng.htm , pero aun  NO olvide de consultar la hoja de datos tecnicos de como enpleyar solamente lo estagio de audio correctamente . 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Andrxx (Ene 11, 2016)

Los que querais usar el BA1404 como generador, buscad en el foro, yo hará tiempo publiqué un diagrama que funciona...


----------



## aure (Ene 12, 2016)

Hola Compañeros Daniel y Andrexx

se ve bien ese esquema de pira cz Daniel,, esta muy completo aunque este descatalogado.

Si voy a experimentar un poco para divertirme, ya hice un coder stereo y no va mal pero quiero probar otro con filtros de 15khz y limitadores.

que es esto exatamente Daniel::::

----si possible agregar un filtro tanbien activo tipo rejecta faixa (Double "T") centrado en 19khz

gracias y saludos 
Aure


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Compañeros Daniel y Andrexx
> 
> se ve bien ese esquema de pira cz Daniel,, esta muy completo aunque este descatalogado.
> 
> ...


Lo encoder PIRA CZ  enpleya lo arquiconocido BA1404 , pero ese fue reenplazado por otro proyecto mas elaborado aun , ese ahora basado en un PIC y nuevas tecnicas de "oversampling" o sea enpleya una frequenzia de multiplexación mucho mas elevada que los 38KHz ,asi la filtragen final del sinal MPX es mas sensilla en si hacer y libre de los desplazamentos de fase tan indesejables y molestos que obstaculizan la buena diafonia (separación entre los dos canales de audio).
Actualmente los programas de audio provenientes de fuentes de audio digital (Toca CDs, MP3, MP4 , PC , etc....) desafortunadamente son rellenos de frequenzias  supersonicas (esas no audibles por nosotros) pero muy molestos cuando adentran a un encoder estereo eso porque despues cuando demultiplexados pasan a sener audibles y generan ruidos molestos que antes no eran audibles , lo mismo se pasa cuando hay una conponente muy cercana de los 19Khz (tono piloto) en o programa de audio , lo tono piloto es molestado asi  tenemos lo  parpadeo del LED indicador de estereo en lo receptor y ademas la  pierda de la separación de los canales de audio derecho y esquierdo (diafonia ).   .
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 12, 2016)

Okey comprendo.

 pero con el filtro de rechazo al que te referias de 15 khz para arriba ya eliminabas tonos que interfieren en la señal piloto y como mencionabas mas arriba que eran necesarios filtros 15 khz,  crei que el de 19khz era para otra cosa distinta aunque relaccionada.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 12, 2016)

Un filtro con frequenzia de corte en 15KHz (-3dB) para tener una buena atenuación en 19KHz tiene que sener proyectado con  una elevada orden, eso devido a esas dos  frequenzias seren muy cercanas , asi un filtro rejecta faixa (doubel "T") centrado en 19KHz garantiza la buena  atenuación  sin recorrer a la ayuda de un filtro passa bajos mas conplejo. 
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 16, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Un filtro con frequenzia de corte en 15KHz (-3dB) para tener una buena atenuación en 19KHz tiene que sener proyectado con  una elevada orden, eso devido a esas dos  frequenzias seren muy cercanas , asi un filtro rejecta faixa (doubel "T") centrado en 19KHz garantiza la buena  atenuación  sin recorrer a la ayuda de un filtro passa bajos mas conplejo.
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Hola Daniel 

puedes pomer un esquema de esos que dices del filtro doble faixa (doble T) de 19Khz... y pasabajos de 15khz
algo normales, o pasivos, que no tenga muchos  integrados...jejejejej


Saludooss

Aure


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 16, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Daniel
> 
> puedes pomer un esquema de esos que dices del filtro doble faixa (doble T) de 19Khz... y pasabajos de 15khz
> algo normales, o pasivos, que no tenga muchos  integrados...jejejejej
> ...


Voi buscar en mis arquivos y subo aca con mucho gusto , dame un poco de tienpo para lograr lo que me pides  
!Fuerte abrazoz!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2016)

Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca un link que tiene lo proyecto de lo filtro notch activo double "T" y mucho mas aun : http://radiosparks.com/schematics.asp?UID=Filters , veer figura 976   
Recomendo tanbien veer la figura 874 , donde hay un filtro pasa  bajos  
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## aure (Ene 21, 2016)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Hola a todos , como promesia es deuda dejo aca un link que tiene lo proyecto de lo filtro notch activo double "T" y mucho mas aun : http://radiosparks.com/schematics.asp?UID=Filters , veer figura 976
> Recomendo tanbien veer la figura 874 , donde hay un filtro pasa  bajos
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.




Hola Daniel ..muchas gracias ..este filtro que has puesto es para poner en la linea de sonido y calcularlo para 19khz para que el sonido de 19khz este ausente y asi la señal piloto este pura
 Cierto Daniel???
Por otro lado hay algun filtrito sencillo el cual solo deje pasar las frecuencias de 15khz para abajo
...sea pasivo o activo que no sea muy complejo ...osea en la linea de este que has puesto...o bien pasivo

muchas gracias Daniel

aure





			
				aure dijo:
			
		

> Hola Daniel ..muchas gracias ..este filtro que has puesto es para poner en la linea de sonido y calcularlo para 19khz para que el sonido de 19khz este ausente y asi la señal piloto este pura
> Cierto Daniel???
> Por otro lado hay algun filtrito sencillo el cual solo deje pasar las frecuencias de 15khz para abajo
> ...sea pasivo o activo que no sea muy complejo ...osea en la linea de este que has puesto...o bien pasivo
> ...





Perdona Daniel....no habia visto todo bien 
...ya lo e visto el pasabajos

muchaaas graciaaasss


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 21, 2016)

aure dijo:


> Hola Daniel ..muchas gracias ..este filtro que has puesto es para poner en la linea de sonido y calcularlo para 19khz para que el sonido de 19khz este ausente y asi la señal piloto este pura
> Cierto Daniel???
> Por otro lado hay algun filtrito sencillo el cual solo deje pasar las frecuencias de 15khz para abajo
> ...sea pasivo o activo que no sea muy complejo ...osea en la linea de este que has puesto...o bien pasivo
> ...



Por nada Don aure es un gusto ayudar , si  correcto  es nesesario calcular lo "C" y  "R" del filtro notch para trampar la  frequenzia de 19KHz que porventura vienga a tener en lo programa de audio y asi esa NO mas puder  molestar lo tono piloto (19KHz) del encoder  
Lo mismo es valido para lo filtro passa bajos , hay varios proyectos en lo sitio que aclare arriba , ejenplo recomendo veer la figura 902  
Ahora si quieres hacer un filtro pasa bajos que no sea activo (sin lo uso de amplificadores operacionales,muy enbuera ese tipo es menos efectivo), ustedes puede sacar el de lo encoder "PIRA. CZ" que jo aporte en lo post #19 ( ese filtro "Rs Y Cs"  estas armado entre las salidas de "IC1 y IC2" y la entrada de "IC3" )  .
!Fuerte abrazoz y suerte en los desahollos!
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 23, 2016)

Hola a todos , dejo aca un link de un sitio muy interesante que contiene muchos proyectos de generadores estereo : http://mirror.unpad.ac.id/orari/library/library-sw-hw/community-broadcasting/fm-stereo-encoder/
! Desejo que ese les sean muy util !
!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !
Att, 
Daniel Lopes.


----------

